# Apache erstellt viele kleine Dateien auf C:\



## sadi (11. November 2006)

Hallo auch,
ich habe gerade ein, für mich, seltsames Phänomen festgestellt. Ich habe einen Apache Web Server (2.0.55) bei mir installiert. Immer wenn ich meine Internetseite darüber aufrufe, werden kleine Dateien auf der Festplatte abgelegt und bleiben auch dort bestehen. Diese Dateien haben Namen wie skk.h, skk.m, s2dg.1, sdg.2 usw. Dies Effekt passiert bei jeden Browser über den ich die Webseiten aufrufen. Somit habe ich einfach mal den Verdacht, dass es Apache ist. PHP und MySQL habe ich auch installiert, allerdings tritt dieser Effekt auch bei normalen html Seiten auf.

Also ich die die Dateien gestern entdeckt habe, waren es schon über 3.000.

Ich poste also einfach mal in dieses Forum und hoffe, dass mir jemand helfen kann.

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## Gumbo (11. November 2006)

Bist du dir sicher, dass Apache diese Dateien erstellt? Ich kann mir eher vorstellen, dass das ein Virus oder etwas ähnliches ist.


----------



## sadi (11. November 2006)

Also ich habe McAffee auf meinem Rechner und diese Dateien entstehen nur wenn ich Apache gestartet habe. In einigen dieser Dateien steht der Inhalt der aufgerufenen Webseite und haben folgenden Kopf.

HTTP/1.1 200 OK
Date: Fri, 10 Nov 2006 17:09:22 GMT
Server: Apache/2.0.55 (Win32) PHP/5.1.2
Last-Modified: Sun, 05 Nov 2006 17:08:20 GMT
ETag: "c23d-172f-421dab4"
Accept-Ranges: bytes
Content-Length: 5935
Keep-Alive: timeout=15, max=98
Connection: Keep-Alive
Content-Type: text/html

Gruß

Sascha


----------

